Ask HN: What software do you use daily? - yarapavan
======
ArtWomb
I was never big on IDEs. So I am pleasantly shocked at how much use I
currently get out of "lite" tools like VS Code and Data Grip

I also think cloud interfaces are getting much more performant, rich, easier
to use. Tools like Google Cloud's BigQueryML are designed around rapid
experimentation. Speed here is key. As well as a revenue driver for them, I
guess!

------
jolmg
zsh, vim, git, systemctl, journalctl, htop, urxvt, i3, mpv, firefox, emacs,
ssh

------
alpaca128
\- vim

\- qutebrowser

\- alacritty

\- mpd

\- git

------
coder4life
\- Chrome \- iTerm \- Sublime

------
valand
atom chrome git docker slack

------
ooooak
Firefox

Vs Code

conemu

blueStacksk

bitCommet

------
catacombs
Emacs

Firefox

Kitty

------
billconan
QtCreator

sublime text

vscode

chrome

terminal

git

------
mindcrime
Fedora Linux

Chrome

Firefox

Konversation

Pidgin

RSSOwl

Eclipse

Slack

Git

------
starikovs
I think top 3 is:

\- Mac OS

\- Google Chrome

\- iTerm

